# The Capri twins are growing up.



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks like baby pigeon photo contest material! (Hint hint)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What cute little darlings. Bet you have a great time with them.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree! MOST adorable and perfect candidates for the "BABY" picture contest!

Definitely "awwww" pics!

The HARD part is choosing WHICH picture to enter! 

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are adorable. Love the yellow fuzz with the white feathers. So cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DIITO....Maggie.....Yellow fuzz and white feathers.....definitely TOO cute!


----------

